# What do you put in chili?



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

What are your favorite things to put in chili to make it extra good?


----------



## robugmum (May 1, 2003)

hmmmm, chili







:
Its one of our quick, easy to make with whatever we've got, staples!
I make it with a variety of beans (black, pinto, red and white kidney...), ground beef, crumbled firm tofu or ground turkey, my home jarred tomatoes and whatever veggies I have on hand, usually peppers, zucchini, onions, mushrooms, carrots, celery... oh, and sometimes corm kernels
If I have them around I'll put out dishes of sour cream, chopped chives or green onions and grated cheese


----------



## Chinese Pistache (May 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robugmum* 
hmmmm, chili







:
Its one of our quick, easy to make with whatever we've got, staples!
I make it with a variety of beans (black, pinto, red and white kidney...), ground beef, crumbled firm tofu or ground turkey, my home jarred tomatoes and whatever veggies I have on hand, usually peppers, zucchini, onions, mushrooms, carrots, celery... oh, and sometimes corm kernels
If I have them around I'll put out dishes of sour cream, chopped chives or green onions and grated cheese

All that plus a couple different chili powders, garlic, and cumin.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

I make it with ground beef, chili beans, tomatoes and a bunch of spices. Then I'll add cheddar cheese, mix it up and scoop it up with vienna bread. MMMMM.


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

I use dark beer (like guiness) as the main liquid. The alcohol burns off and leaves a rich yummy flavor. This is especially good in black-bean chipoltle chili.


----------



## cherimoya (Mar 23, 2008)

cumin, chili, vinegar, and soaked-at-home beans - there is more to it, but these are the 4 MUST have things in my chili.


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

Onion, garlic, corriander, cumin, chili powder, Mexican oregano, green chilies, toasted anise seeds, smoked sea salt, smoked paprika, beer, tomatoes, coarse-ground meat, soaked beans,cayenne, and cinnamon.







:

I serve w/grated cheddar, sour cream or plain kefir, and fresh cilantro!


----------



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

My chili recipe is pretty simple. Meat, beans, tomatoes, diced chilis, chili powder, onions, and bell peppers.

For add-ins I absolutely have to have sweet gerkin pickles. IMHO it is the only way to eat chili.

Sometimes I stir in a little chocolate.


----------



## BedHead (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm going to try the beer! Great idea.

My basic recipe is meat, beans, tomatoes, herbs and spices, and veggies. The meat could be bison, beef, chicken or turkey. The beans are whatever kind I have in the freezer - usually red, pinto, black, garbanzo and great northern, but anything else is fair game too. Tomatoes are canned with a couple of fresh ones thrown in, a can or two of sauce, and a can of tomato paste if needed to thicken. Romas are my favorite. Spices - this varies with my mood. I always use chili powder and cayenne, along with oregano, basil and parsley (fresh if I have it, otherwise dried) I may also throw in red pepper flakes, cumin, coriander, sage, and whatever else catches my eye at the time.

Veggies - this could be ANYthing. I always include garlic, onions and chopped red/orange/yellow peppers, sometimes celery, jalapenos or anchos too. I always throw whatever I have leftover in the fridge in (don't tell dh - he doesn't know he's eating asparagus, broccoli and spinach this way!) If dh isn't eating it I always add mushrooms too.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

onions, carrots, tomato, chilis, chili powder, cumin, beans, savory, chocolate, sometimes apple juice if it is bitter, serve with spag and cheese or sour cream


----------



## PoetryLover (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm making Black Bean Chili right now:

onion, bell pepper, garlic, cumin seeds, oregano, chili powder, paprika, chopped tomatoes, cilantro and green onions.

We also love Chili Beans made with pinto beans, garlic, ground cumin, onion, bell pepper, tomato sauce, corn, chili powder and cayenne.

We love to have our chili with Quinoa Corn Bread.


----------



## because why not? (Feb 20, 2009)

Chili isn't chili for me unless it has corn in it.


----------



## luvmykidz (Feb 19, 2004)

Try a touch of brown sugar with any of the above combos! Yum!


----------



## SortaCrunchy (Nov 24, 2005)

besides all the usual stuff, I love to put diced potatoes in ours! I learned this little trick when we lived in South Texas and we won't eat it any other way now. The trick is to put them in long enough to really sop up the flavors of the chili. Honestly, it's usually the BEST a day or two after I originally served it and it has been sitting and "marinating" in the fridge a few days. Yum.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

beans, at least 2 or 3 kinds
corn
tomatoes
a little chopped broccoli or cauliflower or carrot or zucchini
and lots of spices of course!!


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

I always put corn in it, usually balck beans and kidney beans. I also put mushrooms in it sometimes.


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

Mmmmmmm! Thanks for sharing your secrets! I put barley in my last pot of chili and it was delicious!


----------



## Princess ConsuelaB (Apr 11, 2008)

I use black beans and kidney, whatever meat or meat substitute I have on hand, tomatoes and tomato paste, onions, chili powder, cumin, oregano, garlic, salt, jalapenos. I also add beer or beef broth for my liquid, a heaping spoon of unsweetened cocoa powder(YES, it's awesome trust me) and some cinnamon.


----------



## gruver (May 31, 2005)

ground beef, diced onions and garlic, diced canned tomatoes with juice, wick fowler's 2-alarm chili kit, dark beer.

when eating it i chop more onions, sour cream and cheddar cheese. it is a winter staple in our house.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Grass-fed beef, beans (sometimes just one but occasionally three types), tomatoes, onions, garlic, spices. My chili is really simple but I don't love the taste. I need to find a good spice combination one of these days (something I can make myself).


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

Dh uses turkey or bison as the meat.

Adds cinnamon and cloves, plus the usual chili "stuff".


----------

